# Insurance



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Don't think any of us have touched on this topic yet. Got my Automobile Insurance renewal today (Meloche Monnex). It went UP over $ 200 from last year. The main reason was not driving record (totally clear) accident history( 9 years clear), vehicle usage (business and pleasure) or whatever. It was the RATING on the X. Apparently the track record of the vehicle warrants a higher rating and higher premium to go with it. I was really surprised. I really expected to SAVE money this year. Anyone else have this kind of experience related especially to the rating of the X ???


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*same insurer*



mfreedman said:


> Don't think any of us have touched on this topic yet. Got my Automobile Insurance renewal today (Meloche Monnex). It went UP over $ 200 from last year. The main reason was not driving record (totally clear) accident history( 9 years clear), vehicle usage (business and pleasure) or whatever. It was the RATING on the X. Apparently the track record of the vehicle warrants a higher rating and higher premium to go with it. I was really surprised. I really expected to SAVE money this year. Anyone else have this kind of experience related especially to the rating of the X ???



I'm paying $1885 / year for X se AWD auto, my renewal was in Oct, 2005, it didn't go up from last year, but it didn't down either! They promise me a 10% discount next year. Otherwise, I'm changing the the company. hope this info helps!


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey... I just want to explain to you something about the premium increased.
Remember the rate freeze 2 yrs ago ? It prevent the insurance company from increasing the prem. But the freeze was lifted in november - december. So any policies renewed after these months will affected by the premium increased. ALL policies will increased not just your or anyone with the Xtrail.
The premium will changes based on the market inflation, as everything else goes up, so does your insurance. The rate freeze prevented that from happening but it only lasted 2 yrs.

OH btw, this was only for people in Alberta.
If you're outside of AB, then this won't affect you.




mfreedman said:


> Don't think any of us have touched on this topic yet. Got my Automobile Insurance renewal today (Meloche Monnex). It went UP over $ 200 from last year. The main reason was not driving record (totally clear) accident history( 9 years clear), vehicle usage (business and pleasure) or whatever. It was the RATING on the X. Apparently the track record of the vehicle warrants a higher rating and higher premium to go with it. I was really surprised. I really expected to SAVE money this year. Anyone else have this kind of experience related especially to the rating of the X ???


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I pay $1932 this year. I didn't think it would cost as much as my 02 Jetta which was $1600 (good riddance). I was told that AWD vehicles especially SUVs cost more because 1. Vehicles with AWD always cost more to insure. 2. SUVs have more potential to flip than a car. 3. They do more damage in a collision. 

I have a friend with a 05 Subaru outback and he pays more than I do. 

Another friend of mine has an 03 Escalade and his insurance is off the charts.

I consider myself lucky. 

When a vehicle costs $30,000 can. it is not going to be cheap to insure.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> Don't think any of us have touched on this topic yet. Got my Automobile Insurance renewal today (Meloche Monnex). It went UP over $ 200 from last year.......



Funny thing !!! a few years ago "Meloche Monnex" kept pulling this increase crap on me ... well by by!

Now I am with "LaPersonnelle" and I have both cars insured with them (Maxima 99 & X-Trail 05). My X-Trail premium this year is $ 1060 CAD taxes included. Btw, it went down about $ 150 from last year...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Same as Valboo*

Hi.. Wow I am with LaCapitale and paying about the same as Valboo.... whihc given my past 10 years with the Altima.. I cannot complain... Until my wife totaled it ..not her fault... we had 10 accidents in 10 years... none our fault.. LaCapitale has been extremely good to us and I will continue to stay with them.

Stephen

P.S. My renewal is in July and they did not raise it from the first time I purchased it.







ValBoo said:


> Funny thing !!! a few years ago "Meloche Monnex" kept pulling this increase crap on me ... well by by!
> 
> Now I am with "LaPersonnelle" and I have both cars insured with them (Maxima 99 & X-Trail 05). My X-Trail premium this year is $ 1060 CAD taxes included. Btw, it went down about $ 150 from last year...


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*Vive le Quebec*

When It comes to insurance, Quebec is the best place to live. For the rest though that is another story. I only pay 980$ per year and that is with 2 claims and speeding tickets for both my wife and I. If I lived anywhere else in Canada, my insurance premium would be bigger than my car payments. I don't understand why it's so expensive everywhere else? I've heard things like 3000$ a year for a 12000$ Hyundai. As if everybody in Alberta totals their car every 4 years. Now, don't get me started on Quebec taxes...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Close to Quebec's Numbers*

I'm paying $1066 / year - tax extra.

Considering the vehicle (SUV) and it's value, I think that's reasonable.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*Southwestern Ontario*

Hi Guys.

I pay $1131 (tax incl.) in southwestern ontario for my 2005 SE AWD. I am with Statefarm insurance company. I used to pay $775 for my 1997 GMC safari van. Uh... wait, was for the insurance on the van or to fill it up?

Ciao!

Michael


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Where are you guys located (Valboo, Schesbh, Canada's Far East) ? which province ? Thats an awesome deal.



ValBoo said:


> Funny thing !!! a few years ago "Meloche Monnex" kept pulling this increase crap on me ... well by by!
> 
> Now I am with "LaPersonnelle" and I have both cars insured with them (Maxima 99 & X-Trail 05). My X-Trail premium this year is $ 1060 CAD taxes included. Btw, it went down about $ 150 from last year...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

wasabi4ever said:


> Where are you guys located (Valboo, Schesbh, Canada's Far East) ? which province ? Thats an awesome deal.


Wasabi,
:waving: Did you not notice on the board that every member has his personal profile displayed on the left hand side of every post ??? hi hi hi 

....that is why it is so nice when new members take a moment to fill in their personal profile....


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I live in eastern ontario and pay only $1100 for the X-Trail and $750 for the Echo. Like Valboo I'm with La Personelle. I saved $1000 on my 2 vehicles and home by switching to them :thumbup: My 17 y.o. son is going to insure his 92 Camry with them, only for liability $2100, not bad for a young kid.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*insurance...*

My insurance company quoted me $1316 for my 2006 LE VDC. The price was the same for all models which I thought was weird. Also the price was identical to any model of Subaru Forester. 
This is about $400 more annually than my 22 yr. old car that I was driving. I felt that the price was fair.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mitch!*

Hey I just realized the first post was from Mitch! Where have you been?

Stephen


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

*I beat you all!!!!*

Gee!! U all gotta move to Quebec City!
723$/Y 769 with all taxes. AXA cie.
1,000,000 / 500 / 250.
Apparently I got a really good deal!


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*expensive insurance*

"3000$ a year for a 12000$ Hyundai."

Hehe...in that case it is the driver that is insured, not the car!


----------



## Martin-X (Nov 8, 2005)

I am from Montreal South Shore. Because of the X-Trail, I shopped around and switched from Meloche Monex to La Personnelle. I am paying $808 + tx for the SE AWD and $380 + tx for my Altima 2003. The coverage is $2,000,000/250/250. It’s true that I am an old fart! (47).


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome*

Ok... yoour a little older than me... (43) BUT and I do not mean to jinx you... or anyone else.. but at least in Quebec, Your insurance is tied to your driving license..meaning any demerit points you may or may not have, license suspensions, accidents in the past 5 years.. etc...

Stephen




Martin-X said:


> I am from Montreal South Shore. Because of the X-Trail, I shopped around and switched from Meloche Monex to La Personnelle. I am paying $808 + tx for the SE AWD and $380 + tx for my Altima 2003. The coverage is $2,000,000/250/250. It’s true that I am an old fart! (47).


----------



## liezelle (Jan 6, 2006)

*insurance today*



mfreedman said:


> Don't think any of us have touched on this topic yet. Got my Automobile Insurance renewal today (Meloche Monnex). It went UP over $ 200 from last year. The main reason was not driving record (totally clear) accident history( 9 years clear), vehicle usage (business and pleasure) or whatever. It was the RATING on the X. Apparently the track record of the vehicle warrants a higher rating and higher premium to go with it. I was really surprised. I really expected to SAVE money this year. Anyone else have this kind of experience related especially to the rating of the X ???


Only 5 or 6 years ago auto insurance premiums seemed very affordable with fantastic coverage to match. Well, if you're an individual or family who pays for insurance today chances are you're literally getting punched in the pocket book, and it hurts. check http://www.insurance-quote-free.com, how other known insurance company are pricing. you can choose whats best for you with quotes from known companies.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*That was interesting!*

Well I tried the link... and selected Canada, filled everything in and well... the rate for both my cars is similiar to what I am paying now... so I am glad that I have a proper rate!

Stephen




liezelle said:


> Only 5 or 6 years ago auto insurance premiums seemed very affordable with fantastic coverage to match. Well, if you're an individual or family who pays for insurance today chances are you're literally getting punched in the pocket book, and it hurts. check http://www.insurance-quote-free.com, how other known insurance company are pricing. you can choose whats best for you with quotes from known companies.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cost MORE*



SCHESBH said:


> Well I tried the link... and selected Canada, filled everything in and well... the rate for both my cars is similiar to what I am paying now... so I am glad that I have a proper rate!
> 
> Stephen


Well, I tried it also. My quote was $79 MORE :thumbdwn: 

I also noted that in the list of vehicles to choose from it only listed the XE model of the '05 X-T, which is the least expensive of all 3 Canadian models.

I did not see the SE or LE models listed - one can only assume that they would cost more to insure as they cost more to purchase (replace).

Finally, it was not clear if the quoted price was with or without tax.....

Nevertheless, it is a worthwhile tool for comparison purposes. Thanks to "liezelle" for the link.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Unfortunately in BC there is one company that has a monopoly over all insurance. It is called ICBC (insurance corporation of BC) If you want to insure a car in British Columbia you have almost no other alternative. 

I am 28, I have been driving since I was 16. I have never had an accident that was my fault. (rear ended 3 times) I have had 3 speeding tickets and the last one was 5 years ago. 

It's not like getting a physical where you can pick a doctor with the smallest fingers. In BC, Shaq does all the physicals.

My name is Eric.

I believe I am taking it in the ass with my insurance.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Quoted me $2709 on that site.
I'm currently paying $1400

Good thing i'm working for an insurance company 




liezelle said:


> Only 5 or 6 years ago auto insurance premiums seemed very affordable with fantastic coverage to match. Well, if you're an individual or family who pays for insurance today chances are you're literally getting punched in the pocket book, and it hurts. check http://www.insurance-quote-free.com, how other known insurance company are pricing. you can choose whats best for you with quotes from known companies.


----------



## liezelle (Jan 6, 2006)

*thanks*

yah thanks for the complement guys ..... :loser: 


Canada's Far East said:


> Well, I tried it also. My quote was $79 MORE :thumbdwn:
> 
> I also noted that in the list of vehicles to choose from it only listed the XE model of the '05 X-T, which is the least expensive of all 3 Canadian models.
> 
> ...


----------

